# Armasight Spark Core, the poor man's PVS14?



## FrankW

Armasight Spark Core, the poor man's PVS14?

Over the last couple years I had countless conversations with people who had an interest in something that can allow them to engage targets at night but without the high pricetag of a Milspec unit such as a PVS-14.
Generally the answer invariably was "You gotta pay to play" or "Such a thing does not exist"
Recently I had an opportunity to experiment with just such a unit and compare it to my existing milspec PVS-14
The goal was to assemble and test a complete configuration with tube, IR laser, IR light, helmet etc for 1300 dollars or less.

This is what I got (all prices approx. retail. If I secured a sale price for any item I will list a good retail price instead so as to not skew the numbers):

-Armasight Spark Core $485

- OTAL (milspec IR laser) $340-390. So less than half the price of a DBAL or PEC2 type unit that features IR laser AND visible Laser. This features ONLY IR laser. But that is our high pay off feature so I judged the OTAL sufficient for an economy set-up.

- Armasight mount #170: $185. I also purchased from my vendor on Armasights recommendation their #70 mount . But ithis seems designed as an adapter for a regular PVS14 mount w/ JArm. This may give me better fit according to Customer Service.

- Inforce Weapons Mounted Light, w/ IR, usually priced between $140-160 dollars. I found it on sale for 100 bucks but I believe this low price cannot be relied on for cost planning and "count" it as $150 cost.

- Lancer FAST (Bump) Helmet for $85 shipped.

Total system cost approx. $1250

In order to test I exercised this unit by duplicating to the best of my ability the environment encountered in light patrolling and also night time live-fire.

First the Bad:

- No gain control, Brightness comparable to lowest third gain setting on a PVS14, so is not terribly bright

- A little bulkier and heavier than a PVS14 tube

- The Armasight Mount #170, is clearly intended to mount this unit on a shroud equipped helmet... it works but just barely. While the mounting seemed reasonably secure. The adjustments in general were a bit iffy. I was able to make it work but in the end even with the adjustments maxed out for distance (mostly by where you screw the "arm" onto the Spark Core) the unit was still too close to my eyes. I had to take off the eyecup). The "Steps" of flipping down the unit cannot be changed via the screw that backs up that bearing. As a a result the tube was not perfectly level in front of my eye. Adjustments to the helmet padding were able to overcome this.

Mount is serviceable but needs improvement. Customer service says they have an adaptor which can make a regular PVS14 mount work. I have this adapter and may try it in the future for better fit.

The good:

-Picture surprisingly clear and free of distortions.

-Has both diopter (-5 to +5) and distance focus adjustments. (So for most folks who wear glasses they could use the monocular w/o wearing them).

-Used it in a moderate rain with no ill effect on the unit afterwards (though raindrops on the lens interfered with vision at some point...but this would be same for any other unit regardless of price so it doesn't count as a negative)

-Was able to engage targets with IR laser without resorting to IR Light illumination from my weapons mounted light. IMHO his is a KPP (Key Performance Parameter) for nearly everyone.

-Responds real well to an IR WML and this extends engagement distance to maybe 90m (=100 yards). Without Active IR WML I observed being able to see (and engage via IR laser) a man sized target at 30-40m.

- Price! Priced in the high 400s this unit is an incredible Value. Also now one doesnt have to stress so much about the units well being anymore.. If its gets stolen/lost.. sure thats bad... But its not 3-4k+ bad!

Just understand that it is not a PVS14 and do not except Milspec performance out of it.

What you can expect though is to have a moderate but practical and useful Nighttime engagement capability with this unit and this arrangement is dramatically superior over mounting a sight on your weapon direct ( as most other affordable units are used)

JRH Enterprises helped me put this kit together.
They usually focus on milspec stuff and this unit is not on his site.. but Robert said he would do special order as long as the buyer is educated to not expect a PVS14.

Robert also has good deals on OTALS:

www.jrhenterprises.com/OTAL-C-Infrared-only-laser-OTAL-CIR9056.htm?categoryId=-1

Can't say enough good things about Robert from JRH. He comes out to train and is simply one of us.


----------



## FrankW

test


----------



## Flight1630

Might want to think about submitting this as a entry.


----------



## FrankW

Hmmm... I thought this would engender a lot more comment and questions


----------



## Flight1630

Tough crowd around here I guess. Lol

Have any pics through the sight at night time?


----------



## Pessimistic2

BlueZ said:


> Hmmm... I thought this would engender a lot more comment and questions


Me, too.....especially with the difference between the thermal imaging (IR) systems and the low-light (Starlight) tech, and all the price differences as well. (Best systems for the least expense, type thing...)

http://www.optics4birding.com/starlight-technology.aspx
Excerpt: "Night Vision Types
Night vision devices come in multiple basic technologies. Digital night vision, Starlight technology, and thermal-imaging are the most common. Both Starlight technology and digital night vision amplify whatever available light there is, while thermal-imaging (or infrared) devices look at heat. These three technologies give very different results, are different in design, cost, and image appearance. We will look at all of these technologies but the majority of the night vision devices available on the market are Starlight technology and we will focus most of our discussion there."

:dunno:


----------



## Flight1630

Pessimistic2 said:


> Me, too.....especially with the difference between the thermal imaging (IR) systems and the low-light (Starlight) tech, and all the price differences as well. (Best systems for the least expense, type thing...)
> 
> http://www.optics4birding.com/starlight-technology.aspx
> Excerpt: "Night Vision Types
> Night vision devices come in multiple basic technologies. Digital night vision, Starlight technology, and thermal-imaging are the most common. Both Starlight technology and digital night vision amplify whatever available light there is, while thermal-imaging (or infrared) devices look at heat. These three technologies give very different results, are different in design, cost, and image appearance. We will look at all of these technologies but the majority of the night vision devices available on the market are Starlight technology and we will focus most of our discussion there."
> 
> :dunno:


Say whaaaat


----------



## Pessimistic2

Flight1630 said:


> Say whaaaat


What? I stick my foot in my mouth (again)?? :dunno:


----------



## tmttactical

Pessimistic2 said:


> What? I stick my foot in my mouth (again)?? :dunno:


Relax, you just referenced thing over our poor edercations. :rofl:


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Edumacation.....*



tmttactical said:


> Relax, you just referenced thing over our poor edercations. :rofl:


This little piggy went to market......


----------



## LastOutlaw

First of all... great post!

Like flight 1630, I would like to see a few pics taken thru it at night. I like the affordability factor but want to get an idea of what I'll see when I look through it. 

I have a question about the helmet... will it attach a mil spec unit? I'm in the market for a head mount other than the cumbersome MICH for hunting use. A braincrusher is not what I want. I do like the mil mounting hardware but want a lighter helmet. I really need a good solid mount for high end gear. Nothing like dropping a 3 thou unit on the rocks when your mount fails. Any suggestions?

It needs to accept this adjuster and have the mount shown below it:


----------



## Pessimistic2

LastOutlaw.....any of these help?

https://www.chasetactical.com/product-category/armor/bump-helmets/

https://www.modarmory.com/product/i...-14-dual-pvs-14-light-weight-mounting-system/

https://www.modarmory.com/product/i...-14-dual-pvs-14-light-weight-mounting-system/

Not sure if they match your mount requirements. :dunno:


----------



## Flight1630

tmttactical said:


> Relax, you just referenced thing over our poor edercations. :rofl:


Yes my edumakasun not so goot. Last week I could hardly spell truck driver this week I are one. Lol


----------



## FrankW

LastOutlaw said:


> First of all... great post!
> 
> Like flight 1630, I would like to see a few pics taken thru it at night. I like the affordability factor but want to get an idea of what I'll see when I look through it.
> 
> I have a question about the helmet... will it attach a mil spec unit? I'm in the market for a head mount other than the cumbersome MICH for hunting use. A braincrusher is not what I want. I do like the mil mounting hardware but want a lighter helmet. I really need a good solid mount for high end gear. Nothing like dropping a 3 thou unit on the rocks when your mount fails. Any suggestions?
> 
> It needs to accept this adjuster and have the mount shown below it:


Is that a rhino mount?
I belive they will fit .....I have one coming myself to match up to a J Arm to improve my adjustability.

The Lancer Bump Helmet has a shroud in the front just like the high end milspec ballistic units.

I picked a affordable bump helmet but not the exact cheapest one (for obvious reasons).

These Bump helmet shrouds will accept any milspec mount that also fits military helmets that feature a shroud.
Using Bump helmets in lieu of MICH, ACH etc is becoming more popular even among the most serious shooters.

ballistic protection is great in a military environment where shrapnel and other indirect fire threats abound.
And thats why steel ballistic helmets started it all in WW1 from the original German coal shuffle and the british helmet which I believe was also ballisitc.

But even if you are equipping a paramilitary mutual aid group or such indirect fire will be a minimal threat.
This is the one I got( different patterns/colors available)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/182342310926?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Better ones than these are available but the aim was a total system cost as low as possible while still serviceable.

You cna see the shroud as i its common with many mil helmets.
I am sure its not as strong/durable as them... but on this particular bump helmet it seems the shroud plastic is thicker than in some others


----------



## FrankW

PS: I have not taken pics yet.
thru the unit compared to a pVS14 as where i live there is simply too much light around for a good comprison even at night

PS2: Where I tested it was in the countryside


----------



## Pessimistic2

Flight1630 said:


> Yes my edumakasun not so goot. Last week I could hardly spell truck driver this week I are one. Lol


Yeah, now if you could just get that "parking thing" down, we'd all feel a weee bit better!


----------



## Flight1630

Pessimistic2 said:


> Yeah, now if you could just get that "parking thing" down, we'd all feel a weee bit better!


And that I hate to admit. That is one of my better parking jobs


----------



## FrankW

BlueZ said:


> PS: I have not taken pics yet.
> thru the unit compared to a pVS14 as where i live there is simply too much light around for a good comprison even at night
> 
> PS2: Where I tested it was in the countryside


I may have another opportunity next weekend


----------



## FrankW

Update: 
Used it again.

This time unlike last time there was plenty of moonlight.
(last time was overcast and raining)
No Active IR illumination needed at all to make it work under these circumstances.

Of course those are ideal conditions..

Still it was too dark to shoot w/o NVG and the combination Armasight Spark Core and my OTAL IR laser worked w/o any IR light illum needed _under these condtions._

I did notice a lot more distortion though under this less dark night than the previous test.


----------



## FrankW

Bump. sorry about bumping my own thread i know its not good ettiquette but I put alot of work into this one


----------



## capt.

I started with a ANPVS2 then as the tech went up tried to keep up. The actual clearest I have used was a Russian gen one(think) had a big ole obj lense , troops from Latvia that I was training had them, About 25 years ago I bought my first one, a Litton that looks just like a PVS 14 but was not called that at the time and is a touch bigger, looks just like one.. I have used it off and on for those years and it still works great. No gain control but must be gated as it cuts out on to much light, has a IR ilum, on-off-IR flip switch. Then I picked up a less money , armsight PVS 14 kinda lower end. Only 1 grand new with case. It works OK not quite as good as the old Litton but close. I'm not connected any more but when I was I tried a lot of foreign NVG,s some are real good. I would like to see the new combined Heat, Magnetic res., NVG combo units, they claim you can see thru walls . That concerns me a little of misuse. But I wish I could afford the tech.


----------



## FrankW

I am bumping this thread because recently there has been some more interest in this subject


----------



## Cidney00

I’m interested to see some pics on this. I can probably help further this topic a bit. I spend a solid 20-40 hours a month with a harris tube pvs14 in my face.


----------



## FrankW

Cidney00 said:


> I'm interested to see some pics on this. I can probably help further this topic a bit. I spend a solid 20-40 hours a month with a harris tube pvs14 in my face.


Wow how cool is that! 

I dont spend nearly enough time in hrs under NVG.

You can see one file as attachment in first post.
I will add another here showing yours truly wearing it.. you cna see its a bit bulkier than a PVS14 but can be configured similar

.


----------



## Cidney00

Have you had a chance to get any pictures of what it looks like through the unit? How far can you clearly see without running illuminators on a no moon night?


----------



## FrankW

Performance is not in the same league as a gen 3+ ..
On a no moon night I need IR illu in most sitations.

On a clearing on a moonless night was able to see maybe 40 yards and on a night with moon maybe 200+ yards (but so would a healthy well adapted human eye)

Still a significant difference from unaided. and I was able to engage targets up to 100 yards without IR illu (but IR laser of coruse) on a moonlit night.
W/o Moon can go 100 yard with my rifles IR light for engagement distance.. maybe longer..

if I were to do it again I would proably use the Armasight gen2+ unit which cna be had for as little as 1300 bucks and includes a gain adjust... probaly a lot more capability.

But I wanted to find out whats the lowest amount of money and still have menaingful nighttime engagement capability.

On this unit I find myself using IR WML a lot more than (dense vegetation and/or moonless night) vs the PVS14 but if condtions are not too bad can do w/o.


----------



## Cidney00

For an entry level setup thats not bad to be honest when you compare cost vs capability. Next time i head out i’ll take some pictures down mine again. Weather has been keeping the hogs hunkered down so not much point in the drive. Generally with a standard tube I regularly engage hogs at 150-200 yards using a dbal with ir laser and built in illuminator. Pretty rare that I use my ir wml. If you decide to get a ir/visible wml light down the road the surefire m300 vampire is awesome and worth every penny. 

White phosphorous tubes take everything to a whole new level. I can make a solid id on a larger animal (hog) at 350 yards in good conditions. 250 in poor conditions with my thin film green tube. My buddy runs white phos tube and has roughly another 100 yards of id range in the same conditions. Is it worth 5k I’m not sure but it’s definitely a clearer picture and excellent contrast.


----------



## capt.

OK another 2 cent's, remember IR can be seen by others,directly right back to you, as well as the light (OBJ) end, as it hits your cheek bones makes you a target. Try to use in tactical scenario with out IR laser or light. In the 70,s we used a IR spot light mounted on a trl or jeep to light fire bases. If the enemy had NV we would have been in bad shape.


----------



## FrankW

capt. said:


> OK another 2 cent's, remember IR can be seen by others,directly right back to you, as well as the light (OBJ) end, as it hits your cheek bones makes you a target. Try to use in tactical scenario with out IR laser or light. In the 70,s we used a IR spot light mounted on a trl or jeep to light fire bases. If the enemy had NV we would have been in bad shape.


Thanks.
Well aware of these issues but do appreciate the spirit 

I use IR only when strictly necessary.

The issue you pointed your finger on also means IMHO that teams equipped with gen1+ and gen2 IR can detect better equipped teams early on if said team is arrogant enough to use IR.

Personally in the dark my primary dection tool is my ears.
When I start engaging and we go noisey thats when the IR light goes on ,.. if needed..

IR laser I also do only instant on... Though many folks seem to just leave 'em on.

I know a Tier 2 guy who told me he usually just leaves his IR laser on (which is not my intent)


----------



## capt.

Your Right !. I think to many people watch TV and think that is the way to do it. I had a sterling aircraft co red dot tritium sight on my XM 177 38 years ago and the Guy with the PVS2 said he could see it when he looked at me.


----------



## capt.

PS. Wish I had about 12 grand extra to buy a new NV/THERM/MAG ETC combo sight, some of the new systems are great.


----------



## Cidney00

My fugly lil lady and rig atm. Hoping to add a flir breach with red queen bridge mount shortly plus a new legit paint job.


----------



## FrankW

Cidney.. very professional set-up. I would like to pick your bran on your comms set-up.
Do u use commercial gear? or left over .mil gear?


----------



## Cidney00

Generally we use commercial prc-152 knock offs which is for lack of a better description a quality baofeng stuffed into a military shell and has all the military hook ups for our radios. Sometimes a few contractor buddies show up with their toys that are way out of my budget and I’ll run one of those. The 152 knock off makes life easy since everything between the connector and my headset stays the same no matter what “military” radio I plug into. 

My headset is a dual comm single down lead Peltor comtac iii. At the moment I run a basic mil surp push to talk. Eventually I’ll order myself a dual comm ptt from atlantic signal. Currently I don’t need to run a impedance filter with the 152 knock off. Other civilian radios may or may not require one.


----------



## FrankW

Can you give me some links of the affordable stuff thats still "good enough"?
My group is looking for comms solutions.


----------



## Cidney00

Honestly I would run some baofeng uv5 or uv8 units with an in ear plug and whatever preference mic under your ear pro. I’ve found it is one of those areas where it is functional gear for a good price that will work and jumps to big money without much of a mid range.


----------



## FrankW

Cidney00 said:


> For an entry level setup thats not bad to be honest when you compare cost vs capability. Next time i head out i'll take some pictures down mine again. Weather has been keeping the hogs hunkered down so not much point in the drive. Generally with a standard tube I regularly engage hogs at 150-200 yards using a dbal with ir laser and built in illuminator. Pretty rare that I use my ir wml. If you decide to get a ir/visible wml light down the road the surefire m300 vampire is awesome and worth every penny.
> 
> White phosphorous tubes take everything to a whole new level. I can make a solid id on a larger animal (hog) at 350 yards in good conditions. 250 in poor conditions with my thin film green tube. My buddy runs white phos tube and has roughly another 100 yards of id range in the same conditions. Is it worth 5k I'm not sure but it's definitely a clearer picture and excellent contrast.


Those white phosphorous units have been coming down in price:
With 10yr warranty:

https://www.jrhenterprises.com/PVS1...mance-model-3rd-Gen-Autogated-NVDPVS14WHP.htm


----------



## FrankW

Was looking for Coyotes the other night that been taking some livestock.
Using this unit for first time in a couple of years.

I did notice whenever I looked into a dark area like into bushes I needed to use the IR to make it work.
If I was to do it again, an economy set up I might go with a Gen2+ tube from Armasight.








ARMASIGHT Sirius Generation 2+ Manual Gain Multi-Purpose Night Vision Monocular - Night Vision Home


ARMASIGHT Sirius GEN 2+ Manual Gain Multi-Purpose Night Vision Monocular




nightvisionhome.com




A LOT more performance but still an economy unit.


----------

